# TiVo Series 1 TurboNET Ethernet Network Adapter, $0.99 starting bid



## scrain (Oct 25, 2008)

Selling my TurboNET adapter for my series 1 TiVo. I'm the original owner and this worked great for years.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251011863499

Pics:
[media]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e53/shawncrain/forsale1/TivoNetCard1.jpg[/media]
[media]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e53/shawncrain/forsale1/TivoNetCard2.jpg[/media]


----------

